# RIP Romeo



## bettalover94 (Jan 10, 2011)

Dear Romeo,

While walking around petco i passed their betta section where you were. Your light blue with while on the edge of all your fins. You were the prettiest fish in the store, I guarantee that. I picked you up and broght you home and for two years you were the best fish I could have had. You would follow me around the room, well that is as best you could (from corner to corner) and always danced with me. You would go dance to the song IMMA BE by the Black eyed peas. You always put a smile on my face. so sweet. I miss you, it was your day. I miss you swimming up to miss and giving me little kisses! <3 I'll hold onto your castle oniminate for you... I know its your favorite!

XOXO

PS. PICTURE of Romeo and I.. left out of town for awhile, oviously water level is low, friend was watching him...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Romeo.


----------

